

What is hackerne.ws (mirror of HN)? Could be phishing or SEO spamming? - Tichy
http://hackerne.ws/

======
seancron
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=524470> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84039>

An HN member bought the domain and pointed it at news.ycombinator.com

Edit: There's also <http://y.ww.com/> which was created by jacquesm when he
was giving out subdomains to ww.com
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1796231>)

------
wvl
> whois hackerne.ws

...

    
    
        Registrar Name: GoDaddy.com
        Registrar Email: dns@jomax.net
    

> whois ycombinator.com

...

    
    
        Registrant:
         Y Combinator LLC
         320 Pioneer Way
         Mountain View, CA 94041
    

In other words, someone bought the domain, and pointed it to the same IP. It's
been mentioned before, but pg should do a redirect to the correct canonical
domain, since there is nothing stopping the domain owner from hijacking, or
doing otherwise bad things with it.

------
veyron
Do a DNS lookup -- both point to same ip:

veyron:~ veyron$ nslookup

> hackerne.ws

Server: 192.168.1.1

Address: 192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name: hackerne.ws

Address: 174.132.225.106

> news.ycombinator.com

Server: 192.168.1.1

Address: 192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name: news.ycombinator.com

Address: 174.132.225.106

> ^D

~~~
Tichy
Hm, is that good news? I am not well versed in those black hat search engine
scams. Like what if now Google gradually thinks hackerne.ws is the real hacker
news, and eventually the owner of hackerne.ws makes it point somewhere else?

------
koudelka
Doesn't appear to be owned by YC.

[http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=hackerne.ws&pro...](http://who.godaddy.com/whois.aspx?domain=hackerne.ws&prog_id=GoDaddy)

